# New Puppy Training Tips



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am picking up my Border Collie puppy on Thursday. He will be 8 weeks old. Ideally I wanted to wait another week, but the family keeping him is going on vacation. The breeder is Patrick Shannahan up in Idaho, the mother is Red Top Pi, and the father is Red Creek Doc. I'm super excited about the puppy. I want to do agility when he's old enough. I don't have any sheep, unfortunately, but I'm sure he would have excellent herding skills. 

I would love any sort of training tips y'all can give! I've had family dogs all my life, but this will be the first puppy for myself. If anyone has a training "guide" or website they could refer me to that'd be great. I have plenty of time each day to devote to the puppy and want to start training ASAP. I want the puppy to have the best start in life.

As far as potty training, I plan to take him out every 1-2 hours. The puppy shouldn't have to be left alone at all for the first couple of weeks as someone will always be home. Hopefully potty training will be easy.

I'm signing up for puppy classes Friday for socialization and training. I've heard he should meet at least 100 people of all types before 12 weeks and lots of dogs too. These next few weeks will be literally devoted to the puppy so hopefully we can reach that goal. Any socialization tips would be great too!

I'm starting him on raw as soon as he gets home Thursday. Do you think I should start with chicken necks, backs, or quarters? I think he should be eating about a pound a day over 3-4 meals. Any advice there would be wonderful.

I would also like to know how everyone raises their puppies. What do you teach first? What would you do over if you could? Do you have a training "schedule" you go by? I'm a very structured person so ideally I would like to have a schedule of what the puppy should learn each week. Sit, stay, and strong recall are top on my list. I would like to work on these the first week. 

I'll put up a picture of him as soon as I can. Thanks everyone! :smile:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

My first tip is to be proactive. Don't wait for a problem to start before you act on it. Know what problems are common-resource guarding, jumping up, leash pulling, barking, chewing stuff, getting over the top when they see other people/dogs, not liking to have their nails done, etc. and work on it NOW. Handle feet, don't allow pulling, reward the dog for being polite when greeting or when excited, whatever. Teach self control, a lot of problems in young adult dogs are caused by poor self control (I'm speaking from experience here) so teach "it's yer choice", do crate games, work on training things like sit and down that require the dog to be still. Really any sort of training will help the dog with frustration tolerance. My dog has a big problem with that and it's caused him to become very reactive. I notice it when shaping him, if he doesn't get a click fast enough he starts throwing a fit and that's because we haven't done enough of it. So work on that. Socialize of course, and don't forget to enjoy the puppy!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations!! And we expect lots and lots of pictures!!

Puppy classes will be great, and personally I've been watching a lot of YouTube videos lately to get training tips. Just use your common sense to figure out which people actually know what they're talking about! I'm sure you'll get better advice form other people, it's been awhile since I had a puppy.

As far as feeding goes, chicken necks might work for him to start, as long as he's not a gulper, but I imagine it won't be long before they're too small for him. Probably better off with backs an quarters. But again, other people will have more advice for you.

Congratulations!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

My go to for good training tips and ideas is When to start training a dog- dog training clicker training - YouTube 

Kikopup has some awesome new puppy training videos to get you started

For potty training the 1-2 hrs may be too much to ask for an 8 week old puppy. The most important thing to remember is to take him out right after he eats/drinks, and watch for signs when he is awake and active, especially if he is playing. Start cueing your pup when he potties and later on he will go on command ( very handy for going to agility class or any class for that matter) 

When socializing be very conscious of making all experiences positive ones. Pups do go through fear stages so be aware of your pups body language..........and be his advocate. Don't let overzealous people or other dogs overwhelm him. introduce him to people and other dogs/ animals that you know will be calm. This is where I would have chosen to go back and do over. I let two of my guys get bullied while "playing". I was to worried what the dog owners would think instead of standing up for my dogs.

Have fun with your pup...and I'm jealous! I so want a Border Collie pup at some point


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any tips but just wanted to say just because you have a border collie doesn't mean it will automatically want to herd. My inlaws have had two b.collies and the first one did herd, ie their cats in the lounge.
Their current one has been put in a field of sheep and had no idea what to do and has never shown any herding instinct. He does do the herding dog stare though and is always 'on alert'. He was very good at agility and has a lovely nature, now aged 11.

They were both pure bred.

Good luck with your new baby - hope you have lots of energy.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Ahhh new puppies are sooo much fun! (and sooo much headache!)

i personally could write a book about puppies and my ideas about training/raiseing.

BUT IMO heres the most imporant aspects.

#1. i think the most imporant thing is make EVERY experience a learning experience for you AND puppy NEVER fear a new situation always see it as a way of your puppy learning somthing new.
puppy needs to go to the vet? i can work on her meeting and greeting people and work with her focus while strangers touch her!

a freind brining over there dog? awsome! i can work on her doggy manners and correct any unwanted behavior from her and teach her to also pay attention to my commands while theres distraction!

a neighbors bratty kid is comeing over to meet puppy?
great! i can teach HER how to tolerate loud,rough children while teaching the neighbor kid how to properly pet a puppy!

#2you WILL have that moment when you think "GAHHH!!! when will she GET THIS?? what if she never learns??"
dont frett puppies are puppies it takes time for them to get it and for it to become conditioned in there brains dont give up and dont think the method isnt working it probably is jsut give it a few months if its been a few months then give it a few more!

#3. i think the most important thing to begin teaching a puppy is MANNERS and respect your puppy should learn from day one that she cant do whatever she pleases. which means no allowing her to get into your face when she wants,no begging for food when she wants,no playing with you when she wants. all of these things hsould be on YOUR terms but that doesnt mean discourage her from communicating with you or making ehr belive your no fun!
if she gets into your face and is pushy just stay calm and put her down and try to ignore the behavior it may take putting her off your lap a million times in a row efore she gives up but the second she gives up call her too you and give her love so she is rewarded and shown its not personal its that you dont agree with her being so demanding and pushy.


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great advice! We just picked him up today. The 6 1/2 hour car ride back went GREAT! We didn't have any accidents or whining the whole way. He is the sweeetest puppy I've ever met. Very well mannered and mostly potty trained already. We've been taking him out just about every 30 minutes and keeping him in the kitchen. He already loves his crate and toys.

We'll probably start playing games like It's Yer Choice and work on sit and lay down tomorrow. He already sits to be petted and rarely jumps up on us. He was raised with twin 6 year old boys which is great for socialization. We plan to be really proactive about it - I have an awesome list from here. Any tips on the first night?

He's already eaten two mini chicken drummies that weighed about 2 ounces each. His first raw meal went perfect, took to it like a champ. About halfway through he started playing with his food and made a mess haha. Should I keep him on these for about a week before adding another protein source or boneless meat? He had been eating Orijen puppy at the breeders.

We still haven't thought of a name! Any suggestions?


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

ahhhhhh I want a BC SO BAD.
he is adorable. 

did you ever come up with a name for him?

how are things going in the new home?


----------

